

United Nations Hacked by TeampOisoN - r3570r3
http://pastebin.com/FEcE9WzJ
TeampOisoN has released a 1000+ list of usernames/passwords from the UN. Is this helping anyone?
======
rotw
Ouch. These guys are idiots.

> 1000+ UN Emails, Usernames & Passwords leaked

Most of these from undp.org. The _United Nations Development Programme._ They
are harming aid to Third World Countries.

> A Senate for Global Corruption, the United Nations sits to facilitate the
> introduction of a New World Order and a One World Government as outlined by
> Brock Chisolm the former Director of UNWHO when he said: > 'To achieve a One
> World Government, it is necessary to remove from the minds of men their
> individualism, their loyalty to family traditions and national
> identification'

Completely out-of-context quote. Paranoid conspiracy theorists right here.

> How far you have come from the first address by Thomas Jefferson

Thomas Jefferson had __nothing __to do with the UN. Whatsoever.

> The UN is a fraud! The bureaucratic head of NATO used to legitimise the
> Barbarism of Capitalist elite!

The UN and NATO are completely separate institutions... The pathetic ignorance
baffles me. To think these people might've got their hands on sensitive data
of global significance frightens me.

